
30C3 Recordings - znq
http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2013/
======
madethemcry
I found a similiar posting on HN last year. I saved exactly 97 videos from
29C3. All of them with an interesting title. My brilliant plan: watch them
over the year while traveling by train or plane. Maybe I read HN or slept but
I watched not a single video. Now I have another ~100 great videos to watch. I
really want to watch them all but I doubt it. I need a direct brain uplink.

~~~
beneater
Perhaps you should start by watching "Towards an affordable brain-computer-
interface":
[http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2013/30C3_-_5395_-_en_-_...](http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2013/30C3_-_5395_-_en_-
_saal_6_-_201312291600_-_towards_an_affordable_brain-computer-interface_-
_dominic_-_anne.html)

------
hansjorg
Transcripts can be found here:
[http://subtitles.media.ccc.de/](http://subtitles.media.ccc.de/)

------
Cyclenerd
10Gbit/s mirror (also offers ftp and rsync): [http://ftp.halifax.rwth-
aachen.de/ccc/30C3/](http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ccc/30C3/)

~~~
danimo
For best experience, please do _not_ use mirrors directly.
[http://media.ccc.de](http://media.ccc.de)
([http://cdn.media.ccc.de](http://cdn.media.ccc.de) to be precise) will
redirect you to the fastest mirror near you (GeoIP and ASN-based).

------
3rd3
Which recordings do you recommend? (One per comment.)

~~~
mino
FPGA 101 is very informative:
[http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2013/30C3_-_5185_-_en_-_...](http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2013/30C3_-_5185_-_en_-
_saal_g_-_201312281715_-_fpga_101_-_karsten_becker.html)

ps: CCC is awesome, every hacker should plan of attending at least once in
your life! :)

~~~
Zolomon
First time I attended, I agree with this statement.

------
hydrogen18
Python script to download them all

[https://gist.github.com/hydrogen18/8185934](https://gist.github.com/hydrogen18/8185934)

~~~
graingert
You know there's a root index file at
[http://cdn.media.ccc.de/INDEX](http://cdn.media.ccc.de/INDEX)

Also you should use the CDN to redirect to the correct mirror

~~~
hydrogen18
The web server returns redirect responses to mirrors that wget follows.

~~~
danimo
Just to clear this up: cdn.media.ccc.de is the new name for ftp.ccc.de. It was
renamed because it does not actually serve FTP anymore, since HTTP can be
load-balanced a lot better.

------
weavie
Anyone care to summarize what this is about?

From what I gather these are 30C3 recordings from a CCC-TV website. The
recordings have titles like FPGA 101 and Programming FPGAs with PSHDL.. There
is no about page and the home page has further topics like, SIGINT13 video
release, SIGINT12 video release and 28C3 webm release.

I'm confused..

~~~
VLM
If you want a one line summary, they're similar to TED talks, but much longer
and for technical people.

I've been to HOPE conferences in New York, fun but terribly expensive, these
look similar but slightly more technical. I'd be interested in a
comparison/contrast from people who've been to both HOPE and CCC cons.

The videos and the podcast feed for them can be fed into MIRO which will feed
into my mythtv setup so I can watch them all at home. Unfortunately, I prefer
listening to audio of conferences in my car, have done that for many years,
and video isn't going to work, or at least would be tremendously wasteful.
Perhaps there will be mp3 files and a podcast xml feed of them for the CCC
presentations sooner or later.

~~~
this_user
C3 talks come in several varieties. There are hardcore tech talks about
actually attacking and exploiting devices ( _security & safety_) and more
hardware-oriented talks about building things ( _hardware & making_). Next you
have lectures about general science and engineering. On the less technical
side there is one track about ethics, society and politics and another one for
_art & beauty_.

Apart from the talks there are usually workshops, special interest groups
(knitting, BSDM,...) and dedicated space for socialising and collaborating
with others on projects on site.

~~~
RRRA
Is BSDM a new furk? ;)

